# Soundhole pickup for 12 string



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah--I've searched for it--but didn't find anything specific to acoustic 12's.

I'm looking for a soundhole pickup for 12 strings.

Most I've seen are $500-100 and that's my range as well. 

I have had some experience with them before and some tend to give uneven volume to different strings--so that affects the sound--I'd like to have an even sound.

Thanks for any suggestions, recommendations etc.

If I can't find one I like I'll just forget about it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know why a standard 6-sting soundhole pickup wouldn't work, but maybe look for one with a bar magnet as opposed to pole pieces. 

Acoustic Pickups

baggs m1

dean markley


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I don't know why a standard 6-sting soundhole pickup wouldn't work, but maybe look for one with a bar magnet as opposed to pole pieces.
> 
> Acoustic Pickups
> 
> ...


I was originally thinking there might be some loss of clarity with some pickups designed for 6 strings, due to the extra tones of a 12.

However I discovered another issue. The E's--both high & low--were quieter, and the A & B strings ere quitee loud--probably due to the slightly wider fingerboard and string spacing on my 12 string. I was able to test a couple out that way.

I think I'll go with a contact one that you stick on the guitar top--I could use that one with my 12 string, classical and archtop.

I could probably use it on my solidbodies as well, but may not get a great sound from them--but could be fun to try.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Schaller makes a contact pickup that has two contacts going to one jack. I've used that with my classicals to get a more balanced tone. If you're going contact anyway that one is worth checking out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks--I'll check it out.

Any idea who sells them?
I was at four places today, and didn't see any Schaller pickups--of course I could have missed it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You might consider Schatten Design for a contact pickup as well. Their "Dually" is a pretty good low budget option.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Thanks--I'll check it out.
> 
> Any idea who sells them?
> I was at four places today, and didn't see any Schaller pickups--of course I could have missed it.


Mothers had them when I was working there. I'm going to be there part-time again starting next week so I'll check on them then.
Anyone can order them in though.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

K&K. www/kksound.com Best sounding soundboard pick-up I've used to date. It was the first pick-up that I thought was good enough to put in my own guitars in over 35 years of playing. And, then are reasonably priced.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

I've taken a look at the sites for these companies, and they are not quite what I'm looking for.

I'm looking to keep it simple, and that's why I started looking for a soundhole pickup.
I want something I can use without any sort of installation or mods to the guitar.

My S&P 12 string is about 12 years old, and kind of beat up. 
It still works though and I like the sound, but I question the money I would spend to install a pickup.

Mostly I would use this for playing at church, as miking it hasn't always worked well with our system, and also when I get a new computer I plan to get some recording stuff and a pickup would give me another option.

So undersaddle and internal pickups aren't really what I am looking for.
Some of the ones I saw on the links are decently priced, and simple to install, some are not for my purposes.

i had originally planned to get something like this years ago--and may have invested a bit more money & time into it, but life intervened, and I had other priorities at the time.

I'll still check some of theses suggestions further though as I am interested in seeing just what they have to offer.

In the meantime I am leaning towards something like this-
Dean Markley Artist Transducer, and as I noted above in an earlier post, I would be able to use this interchangeably on my 12 string and my classical, and it would probably work on my archtop--and even my solidbodies to some degree.

I'm not worried about the purest tone, I just want to amplify my acoustics, and do it without the problems I encountered with the soundhole pickups, without spending a bunch of money I do not have, and without a major hassle or work to do.

But thanks again to all who took the time to respond.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The Schaller Oyster and Dual Oyster (the one I prefer) are basically the same as that Dean Markley one except with a jack instead of a cable. The only reason I prefer the Schaller dual is to get a more balanced sound. It's just a pair of little, round discs with 2-sided tape, same as the Dean Markley. You can stick it on the outside of your guitar like the DM one or inside for cleaner looks, it'll work the same either way. I stuck mine inside but never drilled a hole for the jack. I just ran a cable out of the sound hole. If you're going to do that you'll want to wrap a bunch of tape around the jack so you don't hear it moving every time you move around. It's also only around $50.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll probably be checking stuff out on Saturday.
Thanks for all the responses.


----------

